# Canada Site militarily-challenged



## MarkOttawa (1 Jun 2006)

Your tax dollars at work; this post at "The Torch" might amuse.
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/06/canada-site-militarily-challenged.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## IrishCanuck (2 Jun 2006)

lol.. typos are cool


----------

